# animierter Text



## C_B (13. August 2006)

Hi ich bin neu hier und auch ein newbie im Photoshopping
Ich denke mal die Frage wurde schon gestellt aber ich hab mit der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden weil mir die Begriffe fehlen.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich in mein Bild einen text einbauen kann der langsam blinkt.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus schon für hilfreiche Tipps


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. August 2006)

Hallo C_B.

In ImageReady erstellst du Animationen mit einzelnen Frames. Um dich mit ihrer Funktion vertraut zu machen würde ich dir raten einen kurzen Blick in das entsprechende Kapitel des Handbuches zu werfen.

Anbei ein paar Suchergebnisse, die dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen - wenn nicht speziell mit deinem Problem, dann mit Animationen in IR im Allgemeinen. Falls du dann noch spezifische Fragen hast - immer her damit. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/233642-banner-animieren.html
http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photoshop/tips/ani.htm
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/photoshoptutorialshow-69.html
http://www.myjanee.com/tuts/animation/animation.htm


----------

